# Access Card Expired ext 763??



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Had this " your access card has expired' message on-screen when I came home? Changed channel, all ok? HR24-500 w/ SWM5. Any ideas?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Sometimes it happens...

If it happens again, try powering the box down, removing the card, and carefully using a clean pencil eraser "clean" the gold contacts. Reinsert the card and power the box back up...

You can also, while the card is out, use a little canned air and blow out (gently) the access card slot.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Also, try refreshing your services from your DIRECTV online account.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

mobandit said:


> Sometimes it happens...
> 
> If it happens again, try powering the box down, removing the card, and carefully using a clean pencil eraser "clean" the gold contacts. Reinsert the card and power the box back up...
> 
> You can also, while the card is out, use a little canned air and blow out (gently) the access card slot.


I'd forego the pencil eraser in favor a clean lint free cloth....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isopropyl would be good or rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll throw it in the dishwasher later

Seriously though, I recall this happening to some before. Signal strength issue..


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Isopropyl would be good or rubbing alcohol.


They are the same thing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

studechip said:


> They are the same thing.


I don't know what is in your drugstore, but here it's different things: ethyl (for rubbing a body)and isopropyl (for technical cleaning).


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> I don't know what is in your drugstore, but here it's different things: ethyl (for rubbing a body)and isopropyl (for technical cleaning).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubbing_alcohol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> I don't know what is in your drugstore, but here it's different things: ethyl (for rubbing a body)and isopropyl (for technical cleaning).


Rubbing alcohol in the drugstore can either be isopropyl or ethyl.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and again, here in our drugstores
perhaps in Cincinnati or Connecticut is different


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

You gotta be careful with drugstore rubbing alcohol, it isn't meant for cleaning. It often contains additives that leave a film on the item you are trying to clean.

Most drugstores also carry 91% (or even better, 99%) USP alcohol which is nothing but isopropyl alcohol and pure water. Much better for cleaning purposes.

Of course, if your state allows the sale of Everclear, that works too . . .:lol:

Keith


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Telling me about about cleaning ... 
I recall in a past in R&D lab used special alcohol for cleaning optical lenses; it was ordered by special request.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

wahooq said:


> I'd forego the pencil eraser in favor a clean lint free cloth....


The lint free cloth may not remove deposits....

The clean pencil eraser was an authorized item in cleaning gold contacts in a highly technical electronics program that i once participated in...I think it would be good for a DBS system...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

PokerJoker said:


> Of course, if your state allows the sale of Everclear, that works too . . .:lol:


Back in the days when I'd take a tape deck into a bar to record a band, in a pinch I'd clean tape heads with vodka and a drink napkin wrapped around the end of my finger. The only problem was I'd have to drink the rest of the shot. Damn!

:grin:


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Sea story follows - "This is no s**t"

Back in the old Navy when ships were steam powered boiler water was tested for hardness by adding a soap solution to a sample, shaking it, and measuring the time it took for the bubbles to go away. The soap solution liquid base was 190 proof undenatured ethyl alcohol. Water testers were told in school that the alcohol was a deadly poison but some of us knew better.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 and it mixed well with orange soda too..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, did the OP get his receiver working?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

jdspencer said:


> Well, did the OP get his receiver working?


Who cares we're talking about booze.


----------

